# So if I want a yellow and blue tank??



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Hey...

I am still trying to figure out what kind of fish I want for my 55 gallon but here's another thought...what if I decide I want just yellow and blue cichlids in my tank?

I love the yellow labs but what blue fish would go with yellow labs that stay around the same size and won't be too aggressive? I'm not interested in breeding so an all male tank will probably be best for me. Unless all male isn't a good idea. My background is black so a pale blue fish would probably "pop" best. Any ideas?


----------



## LoadToad (Feb 4, 2008)

Yellow Labs and Demasoni make a decent pairup.


----------



## eclipse99 (Apr 22, 2003)

cobalt blues are nice and both male and females are blue.

The ones i have kept dont seem to be to aggressive and look really nice.


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

I would suggest Cobalt Blue Zebra. Very beautiful blue color, mildly aggressive, similar size as yellow labs.


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Melanochromis maingano


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

8 yellow labs and 8 cyaneorhabdos (as mentioned above) an awesome combination


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Just to clarify Melanochromis maingano and melanochromis cyaneorhabdos are the same fish. Maingano is just easier to spell and say. As far as I'm concerned, they are not nearly aggressive enough to even be in the melanochromis family.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A big single species group of either M. sp deep or Pseudotropheus saulosi would meet your requirements.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Just to be completely different:

6 yellow labs and one male each of a 4-5 of below:
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.)
Aulonocara hueseri Likoma Island 'Midnight'
Copadichromis azureus
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
Placidochromis electra (Londo) (these look way better than pictures)

plenty more to choose from...


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

How about a species tank of Pseudotropheus saulosi? The males are blue and the females are yellow.


----------



## lastrhino (May 29, 2009)

jbacker7 said:


> How about a species tank of Pseudotropheus saulosi? The males are blue and the females are yellow.


I'd be interested to hear from someone who has tried this. I've read comments here that only the dominant male will get deep blue. The rest of the males will color down to pale blue or even dirty yellow. These comments are why I decided to abort Saulosi for my tank.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I have really been stressing myself out trying to learn about all these different types of fish, lol.

If I wanted a tank of yellow and blue fish, would this actually be possible? Because I have read that you shouldn't have more than one male fish of the same color in a tank or does that not apply if its the same species? I really don't want to breed any fish b/c I don't want to have to deal with babies so I was leaning toward an all male tank. At first I wanted a bright and very colorful, low aggression all male tank that included yellow labs for sure...then I started thinking that all yellow and blue fish would look awesome too. Ooohhh, I don't know why I do this to myself!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

lastrhino said:


> I've read comments here that only the dominant male will get deep blue. The rest of the males will color down to pale blue or even dirty yellow. These comments are why I decided to abort Saulosi for my tank.


It would depend on the size of the tank and the number of fish. A 29g with 8-10 saulosi might only have one colored male. Forum member Ssssssspit_Fire has a 400g saulosi tank (Saulosi High Council) with almost 90 fish and based on the tank picture probably has a good 15-20 fully colored males. If there are enough females to occupy each male, they are more likely to be in better color. Of course one hyper-dominant male could skew the whole thing regardless of numbers.

Back to the OP, have you looked at the stocking suggestions in the Library section? I believe there is even a category based on color. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/
this is a saulosi colony in a 30 gallon, so in a 55 you could have about 83% more fish and 6-7 blue males and the rest yellow females. They are a very nice fish 
If you just want yellow and blue, the labs and cyaneorhabdos are still my best bet
if you don't want to deal with babies get about 4-6 petricola catfish, they will clean it up for you.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

kodyboy said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/
> this is a saulosi colony in a 30 gallon, so in a 55 you could have about 83% more fish and 6-7 blue males and the rest yellow females. They are a very nice fish
> If you just want yellow and blue, the labs and cyaneorhabdos are still my best bet
> if you don't want to deal with babies get about 4-6 petricola catfish, they will clean it up for you.


Hey, I went to that link but I wasn't sure which tank it was you was referring to b/c it listed several. I looked up the Synodontis petricola catfish. It looks much like the Synodontis multipunctatus catfish or is it the same thing? I had already planned on getting 2 or 3 Synodontis multipunctatus catfish for my 55 gallon as a little clean up crew.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> Back to the OP, have you looked at the stocking suggestions in the Library section? I believe there is even a category based on color. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


Yes, I checked out the cookie cutter article last week and that is how all my stress started, lol. I am trying to do everything perfect, but geeez. Maybe I am over thinking everything. Heck if I know anymore.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Synodontis petricola and Synodontis multipunctatus separate species, but will do the same job for you.


----------



## Myles (May 3, 2009)

Maybe get a species tank happening that is comprised of fish that are blue _and _yellow. rather than a blue fish and a yellow fish.

Like Mbambas. Or Mpangas.

Someone mentioned Yellow labs and Cobalt Blues. that'd be a nice tank, although *** never kept those 2 together, so I don't know how that would work out. but both of them get to a decent size, and they both have good colour for male/female.

if they spawn, just let it go, someone will eat it. someone always does.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

CutieSusieQ said:


> Hey, I went to that link but I wasn't sure which tank it was you was referring to b/c it listed several. I looked up the Synodontis petricola catfish. It looks much like the Synodontis multipunctatus catfish or is it the same thing? I had already planned on getting 2 or 3 Synodontis multipunctatus catfish for my 55 gallon as a little clean up crew.


Go with the Syno Multi catfish. They look better than Petricola IMO and they will also take care of any unwanted cichlid fry since you aren't interested in breeding. I love the way they cruise the bottom of my tank like a pack of spotted bronze sharks!

I like the Maingano/Yellow Lab combo suggestion given if you're looking for cichlids less aggressive than something like Demasoni. Just be sure to do a lot of searching and requesting pics for the Yellow Labs you order so you don't get the mediocre looking specimens that seem to be all too common(ugly bearding/hybrids).


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Myles said:


> Someone mentioned Yellow labs and Cobalt Blues. that'd be a nice tank, although I've never kept those 2 together, so I don't know how that would work out. but both of them get to a decent size, and they both have good colour for male/female.


I have a yellow labs, cobalts and Tanzania black acei (black with yellow fins) in my 95 and they all get along fabulously. Before the cobalts I had Ps. socolofi and that work nicely as well.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I think cobalt blues with yellow labs would look great. You mentioned that you were looking for a lighter shade of blue - doesn't get any better than the powder-blue shade of nice cobalts.

I don't want to stress you out even more, but you could house three species in a 55 gallon. I'm not sure if color variety or just color theme is more your taste.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry, I did not know that the link went to the general page. 
The tank that I am talking about is a 2006 winner:

August 2006	johnlabbe Saulosi Social Society

the petricola is like a multipuntatus, but smaller.


----------



## Maranatha! (May 29, 2009)

CutieSusieQ said:


> Hey...
> 
> I am still trying to figure out what kind of fish I want for my 55 gallon but here's another thought...what if I decide I want just yellow and blue cichlids in my tank?
> 
> I love the yellow labs but what blue fish would go with yellow labs that stay around the same size and won't be too aggressive? I'm not interested in breeding so an all male tank will probably be best for me. Unless all male isn't a good idea. My background is black so a pale blue fish would probably "pop" best. Any ideas?


If you only have room for 2 species, I'd go along with the advice for Yellow Labs and Mainganos. Mainganos are monomorphic (males and females look very similar) like the Yellow Labs... so all of the Mainganos would be blue and all the Yellow Labs would be yellow. :thumb:

In His love,


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

kodyboy said:


> Sorry, I did not know that the link went to the general page.
> The tank that I am talking about is a 2006 winner:
> 
> August 2006	johnlabbe Saulosi Social Society.


Ok, cool. I will check that out.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Kanorin said:


> I think cobalt blues with yellow labs would look great. You mentioned that you were looking for a lighter shade of blue - doesn't get any better than the powder-blue shade of nice cobalts.
> 
> I don't want to stress you out even more, but you could house three species in a 55 gallon. I'm not sure if color variety or just color theme is more your taste.


Yeah, I read that I could do 3 species from the cookie cutter article. But I know lots of people do more than 3 species in a 55 gallon and have no issues. I am still not 100% sure if I want a theme of yellow and blue or if I want an all male tank with all different sorts of bright colors. I don't know which way to go.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It depends on how much of a risk taker you are, LOL. Me, I prefer to eliminate risk wherever I can and the "three species" plan has very high odds of success.

I started with Africans 3.5 years ago, and have followed the cookie cutters and/or mod advice through my first 36" tank, my second 72" tank and my third 75G. I have been thrilled with the results.

If you want to try to model someone else's tank that has a little more risk to the stocking, make sure you ask if he/she has had the fish together in the tank without changes for two years or more. That's the measure of a successful mix. The first year they are juvies, problems really start to occur during the second year.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If you're trying to decide between all-male and species groups, consider the amount of effort that goes into acquiring the final stable state of the tank.

To set up a tank of species groups (depending on which species) you may have to remove some extra males and make sure you have enough females for your male. Note that some species are more forgiving (yellow labs, rusties, acei) in their tolerable male to female ratio than others.

To set up an all-male tank takes considerably more work at the outset. If you buy the fish as juveniles (recommended), you will probably want to buy 2-3 of each species to make sure you get a male - and then once they are big enough to sex, you will have to return any females and extra males. This requires some vigilance, because in a tank full of males, one missed female can set off a lot of extra aggression once she reaches maturity.

I've never set up an all-male tank, but perhaps someone who has can chime in and correct me if I'm wrong about how the setup process goes.

If this is your first mbuna tank, I would recommend a species tank. Especially if you envision yourself becoming attached to your fish and may be hesitant to return some once they reside in your tank for a while.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am amazed at how many replies a cute profile generates about keeping yellow and blue fish together. Most people on this forum are lucky to get any replies on a subject, cute Susie has 2 pages of replies all ready. I am so jealous. IMO, just add some 6 labs, 6-8 demasoni type mbuna and 1 male electric blue ahli after you others have got some size. 3-4 multies so they will school, if not you'll never see them. This forum is like an all male tank, you add one female and it get everyone motivated to provide their opinion.
:thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think she is getting replies because of her cute profile, but because her questions are open ended, about cichlids that are very common in the hobby, and because she appears to appreciate everyone's response.

Some others post about less common fish and have placed some restrictions on the type of answers that would be acceptable. Thus (a) the pool of potential responders with knowledge is smaller, and (b) those that want to give the unacceptable answers decline to respond.


----------



## Maranatha! (May 29, 2009)

:lol: I'm a woman... her profile held no sway over my posting, cute or not.  I, however, have been researching for a couple of months to put together a yellow and blue tank myself... so I thought my research might help. 

In His love,


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

BigFish77 said:


> I am amazed at how many replies a cute profile generates about keeping yellow and blue fish together. Most people on this forum are lucky to get any replies on a subject, cute Susie has 2 pages of replies all ready. I am so jealous. IMO, just add some 6 labs, 6-8 demasoni type mbuna and 1 male electric blue ahli after you others have got some size. 3-4 multies so they will school, if not you'll never see them. This forum is like an all male tank, you add one female and it get everyone motivated to provide their opinion.
> :thumb:


oh my gosh!!! you are crazy! hahahaha.. I am thankful for the replies because I am really learning a lot. Still confused about what I want to do exactly, but I'm learning at least, lol.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Maranatha! said:


> :lol: I'm a woman... her profile held no sway over my posting, cute or not.  I, however, have been researching for a couple of months to put together a yellow and blue tank myself... so I thought my research might help.
> 
> In His love,


Hahaha, and I am really glad you have shared your research with me. It would be awesome to see yellow and blue swimming all around my tank against my black background.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the classic Demasoni/Yellow lab in my 55 gal. I actually started with 5 labs, 12 Demasoni, 4 Snow White Socolofi and 2 Albino Bristle nose plecos. I like the yellow, blue/purple and white color mix. The only problem is the 12 Demasoni is now like over 50 and I'm way over stocked. I'm going to have to set aside a day soon to remove all the rocks, net out the excess fish, stack all the rocks back and find some sap to unload 30-40 fish on. lol.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

jh82 said:


> I have the classic Demasoni/Yellow lab in my 55 gal. I actually started with 5 labs, 12 Demasoni, 4 Snow White Socolofi and 2 Albino Bristle nose plecos. I like the yellow, blue/purple and white color mix. The only problem is the 12 Demasoni is now like over 50 and I'm way over stocked. I'm going to have to set aside a day soon to remove all the rocks, net out the excess fish, stack all the rocks back and find some sap to unload 30-40 fish on. lol.


Wish I could take a few of those Demasoni from ya, hehe. They are beautiful. I went out today browsing some fish stores and I finally saw them in person. I really like them.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I did yellow labs and demasoni in a 55g with a black background and it was a really cool tank. I started with 6 yellow labs and 24 demasoni.

I would do that tank again - great color and very interesting behavior. I did get a lot of aggression from the demasoni though. I now keep the demasoni in a 150g. I think a larger tank suites the demasoni better.


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

If I were you I would do this.

6 - Cynotilapia Hara Gallireya Reef 
6 - Saulosi (2m 4f would be nice)
6 - Pseudostropheus Acei

This would provide blue/yellow and lots of fun


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

malawi_luver said:


> If I were you I would do this.
> 
> 6 - Cynotilapia Hara Gallireya Reef
> 6 - Saulosi (2m 4f would be nice)
> ...


I absolutely love the Cynotilapia Hara Gallireya Reef. The blue is perfect. I really have my heart set on Electric Yellow Labs. I think they are so beautiful. The "Gallireya Reef" and Labs would be very pretty together.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

nipzie said:


> Just to clarify Melanochromis maingano and melanochromis cyaneorhabdos are the same fish. Maingano is just easier to spell and say. As far as I'm concerned, they are not nearly aggressive enough to even be in the melanochromis family.


I have a Maingano and he is psycho! He is for sale on Craig's List :?


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Metriaclima callainos and Metriclima estherae are both called Cobalt Blue Zebra. I have been researching these fish and it seems that Pseudotropheus zebra and Metriaclima callainos are the exact same fish. This is why I am staying confused, haha!

I really like the Metriaclima callainos. They have no vertical bars. Will they go well with Yellow Labs? I am assuming the answer is yes.

I guess I have decided to go with the yellow and blue theme instead of the multi colored all male tank since this is my first African Cichlid tank. I think yellow and blue fish will look super classy in my living room.

It is 100% definite that my yellow fishes will be Labidochromis caeruleus. I'm still researching the blue suggestions all you guys (and gals) are giving me. You've helped me out a lot so far but my brain hurts, hahaha.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't go Demasoni if you thought Maingano was psycho.

The Callainos and Estherae are both Metriaclima. Only the Callainos has the common name cobalt blue zebra.

Pseudotropheus is a holding place for fish that are not yet classified. Probably they were Pseudotropheus a while back, but they have been classified as Metriaclima now.

There are several fish classified or reclassified each year. Ad Konings books are a good source for the latest information.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Don't go Demasoni if you thought Maingano was psycho.
> 
> The Callainos and Estherae are both Metriaclima. Only the Callainos has the common name cobalt blue zebra.
> 
> ...


I can't even pronounce these words. I actually took Latin in high school but it's not like I remember anything, haha.

Now after all my research and going crazy, I think I want a solid blue fish rather than a striped blue fish to go with the yellow labs, so the Demasoni probably wouldn't be on my top list of choices anyway.


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

If you like the color of the hara, you should check out Pseudotropheus kingsizei. They get a little bigger then the hara, and are very active mbuna. I kept a group with some electric yellows for years in a 40g, looked great with a dark background and white sand. The kingsizei were active breeders, and numerous males colored up with minimal aggression.I agree not to put demasoni in a 55g, you need a bigger footprint then that. Maingano or the cobalts would also look great.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have found my cyaneorhabdos to be fairly peaceful fish, about on par with my yellow labs for aggression. I have always kept them in fairly large groups (7 or more individuals), but they have always been model citizens in my tanks. I have found afra hara, kingsizei and elongatus species to be more aggressive than my cyaneorhabdos. From my experience larger groups of one species with plenty of females helps keep the aggression level way down, where one or two individuals can become psycho killers.


----------

